# Which “side(s)” will win? (Don't be so sure...)



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

*This thread is part of the "Coming Civil War" group of threads.
Please see the Primer/Premise thread --> HERE <-- for context and links to other related topics.*

Everybody thinks their own side has the best chance.
As Mike Tyson said, "Everybody has a plan until they get punched in the mouth."

Everybody tends to think they're top dog. Few are. The wise ones know it. The foolish ones learn it.

Of the primary players I see involved in this war, which is covered in another topic (Antifa/BLM/"Constitutionalists"/Rogue Entities/Foreign Invaders), guessing who will win could be a gamble like no other.

Antifa/BLM are popular among a portion of the population, though their own actions may be causing that popularity to wane as of late. This popularity will grant them safe haven in many areas around this country. They will have support and resupply scattered in the most unexpected places.
"Constitutionalists" (patriots/III%/minutemen/police/military) would likely have superior firepower and tactics, but without a good ground game and communication channels with the locals, it could be all for naught. If all you have are guns, but nobody will tell you where the enemy is, you're useless.
Rogue Entities include groups like anti-government militias, the "Not F-ing Around Coalition"(NFAC), drug gangs, street gangs, the mafia, and other such organizations that largely fly under the radar of the average Joe America. These groups would have a revival if war broke out. They already fancy themselves the bringers of pain and chaos. Now they'll have a guise under which to operate more openly and possibly thrive.
Foreign Invaders could become quite the thorn. I can see parts of the southwest being swallowed back up by Mexico. Any government with a navy and a chip on their shoulder will make a bee-line for our coasts. We're already aware of foreign threats from the Middle East finding their way in across the southern border, and we can expect that to rise as legitimate border control authorities crumble.
Any number of these different factions (and who knows how many more) could easily band together to become forces beyond current comprehension. If an ISIS insurgent gets across the border with a dirty bomb and meets up with any group with ill-intent toward this country, who knows what destruction they could cause. Just the threat could be sufficient to turn the tides depending on where the fighting is happening.

My hope is that the military remains intact, for the most part, and cleanses itself of the filth that has been allowed to intermingle since the 2008 election. If we can maintain a fighting force that stands on the side of keeping this country a constitutional republic, then we stand a chance.
If the military fractures, the country fractures. It's anyone's guess who wins then, or even what "winning" looks like in the end.

Save the cliches. Try to put yourself in the boots of a front-line fighter. Some of you have been there. Your knowledge on this will be invaluable. What advantages can any side take NOW to better ensure victory later? Depending on who has a better chance at doing that, or who is better prepared already, who do you see coming out of this on top? Beaten, battered, and bruised... but on top.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Very good point. I think bullet #3 is also an unknown factor. Gangs and various cartels are an unknown. 

And yes, unless you know who the enemy is your useless. But I do think if the SHTF that communication and organization would coalesce quickly. 

The military will not stay intact. Via Obama it has been rife with liberal leaders who will try to put down patriots/constitutionalist.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I have no doubt the Left will happily take support from Russia and/or China.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

